# 6 Pack 4/21/13



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I met a guy at the launch. He was coming out as I was putting in. He said its murky, I cant see the bottom in 8 inches of water and I have the LED bar lights. I was thinking Hmmm...oh well, I'm here and gonna see for myself. He was right...Very murky but was able to find these few :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice catch those are some might tasty looking flounders Sir you have! :thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

they look like clones. neat.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good Job Mike


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool! Good catch.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice kill Big Mike !!!
I have been where you could only see two or three feet off the hill and still kill some, ya just have to fish much slower and harder !!!! but looks like it paid off for ya !:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice spread on those Flatties.
Thanks for sharing & catch/gig 'em up.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

You bastard!!! J/k!! Nice


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

LopeAlong said:


> You bastard!!! J/k!! Nice


Bobby You were knockin them off at the first of last week until you pushed your wife in. So you can't even go there :no: Besides I can't believe your not finding any now. You're sandbaggin on us...Get them pics up :thumbup:


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish Mike !!! I'll be back to sticking this weekend.


----------

